# Funny story - fishing on the Weeb 4/7



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

A very kind fisherman from another forum furnished a few cased caddis to try out. I deleted the superfluous stuff to this forum. I'm posting here because you guys may get a kick out of the rpt.
Went to the Weeeb to catch some fishies and try out a cased caddis sent to me. Went above Coalvile first and tried to find a section without a lot of fisherman. Ended up in a section that was not my first choice by a long shot and still found fishermen. Didn't like this section, the holes just didn't look very good. Wasn't going to put your caddis on until I found fish, which I didn't, snagged 1 whittie. Decided I was wasting my time so I left and went to my old stomping grounds. Didn't get there till just before 3.
Well, caught 2 more whitties and decided it's time to try the caddis. Put it on below a prince. Caught the first nice one on the prince (SBW 1). Isn't he good looking? Right at about 20". Went to the next hole and started again. Well, I never go without coming back with some kind of story to tell. My wife had taken her car into the shop in SLC and I had promised to keep my cell phone on so that I could resolve repair issues if needed. Well, as you could guess, I hooked into the next one (SBW 2) on the cased caddis and was in the middle of landing him when the cell phone goes off. :? Here I am struggling with this big guy and trying to answer and talk on the cell phone. Talked her into giving me a few minutes, landed him, took a rough measure 21-22" (long and skinny) and was in the process of reviving him in about 2ft of water and the cell goes off again. I wade back to shore, thinking that the big guy was going to do just fine and proceeded to discuss the repair issues with the mechanic. Got done and looked over at Sparky and there he was with the big guy (lucky Goldens are soft mouthed). He had to have gone out into the back water of the pool, find him, dive down, and retrieve him to shore. Well I waded out and thru him in the deepest part. Man, I hope he's Ok!!!  Well sure enough the Sparkinator swims out in the middle of my hole, swims around, dives several times, stirring up the bottom, etc. Had to call him back , luckily he didn't find the fish.
Thought that was the end of it but I decided to give the head end of the hole a shot. WOW, after about the 3rd cast I hooked into a beautiful monster. Dark, colorful, every bit as long as the previous, if not longer, but real heavy bodied, even heavier. :shock: Fought this guy for a long time and noticed I had left my net on the shore. I was able to see he was on your caddis fly!!! He had been doing a lot of surface antics and aerials and I thought I had him beat down so waded to shore to get my net. Well, he came out of the water one last time and thru the fly in my face. %%*&$# Such is life. At least he's still there to try for again. Trouble is, they're going to start the outflow from Echo about Monday and that will pretty much take care of my Weeb fishing until fall. Decided to hang it up and go home for some vino and dinner and sulk about lost fish and car repair expenses.
Final results - Prince 1, SBW caddis 2 - Thanks a bunch to the guy who sent me the caddis.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i probably would have left the part about the soft mouthed dog chomping on the fish out...
soft mouth or not, i know how hard it is to hang on to slimy trout.


----------



## Porky (Mar 12, 2009)

That sure is a nice buck Rainbow you caught there Leaky. Nice job!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great fish! What is the deal with the Weber being so crowded lately?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

With all your trips on the Weeb and great sucess, I would just be a bit carefull about Mr. Sparkinator. I think there's a law about harassing wildlife?


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Great fish! What is the deal with the Weber being so crowded lately?


Yah... I know right! It's just like, I go online all the time and tell everyone where my new favorite fishing hole is and tell them exactly what to use and show them how big my fish are and tell them how great it was...... And then POOOOOOOFFFF!!! I go back two days later and there's like ten bafoons in each one of my holes'. I just don't get it. Even worse, my dog is wondering why there are no more fish he can chew up for me to take away from him :| .

I just don't understand what happened! :shock:


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Where did you get your measuring tape? Sounds like the ones that they sell on the Mossback website that make them bigger than what they are. Good looking fish though.


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

Great story Leaky. Those are a couple of nice fish.  Sounds like the Sparkinator wanted in on some of the action. :lol:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> Yah... I know right! It's just like, I go online all the time and tell everyone where my new favorite fishing hole is and tell them exactly what to use and show them how big my fish are and tell them how great it was...... And then POOOOOOOFFFF!!! I go back two days later and there's like ten bafoons in each one of my holes'. I just don't get it. Even worse, my dog is wondering why there are no more fish he can chew up for me to take away from him :| .
> 
> I just don't understand what happened! :shock:


Leaky, I guess you better stop hot spotting the weber, after all it's only 125 miles long. :roll: It's like hot spotting the pacific ocean for crying out loud.

Good lookin' fish and a great report. PM headed your way.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice report, You've been doing great up there this year. I was hoping to make it out that way, but now I'm not sure if I will before flows get too high.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

pintail said:


> Where did you get your measuring tape? Sounds like the ones that they sell on the Mossback website that make them bigger than what they are. Good looking fish though.


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Porky (Mar 12, 2009)

a 20" fish is a good fish, any way you shake it, even if it's not 20". :idea:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Huuuuum, don't understand why some of the negative comments I got. I'll learn from it for next time, if there is one.
I've been known to miss measure and exaggerate my fish before and will probably do it again. As for Sparky, yep, your right. How terrible that I didn't control my dog from retrieving that fish. That was terrible. Please forgive this poor example of a fisherman. I will try to upgrade my standards to you "high quality", righteous fisherman. For a while I thought I had miss posted on the UTOF forum. As far as the measurements go. I didn't have a tape with me and tried to estimate from memory and measuring my net back at the truck. I do have another pic. so you guys can just have a ball arguing about it, Ok? The net measures a total of 24 in. Yes I realize the fish is in the foreground. Have at it you guys, you be the judge.

[attachment=0:1n5vt86d]guess.jpg[/attachment:1n5vt86d]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Huuuuum, don't understand why some of the negative comments I got


I don't either !! :?

I appreciate you're reports and look forward to them. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree, just keep catching and don't forget to share the joy with the rest of us. And why so hard on the sparkinator? He just wanted to get in on the catching!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
You have a good point about UOTF.
I sure hope that attitude doesn't bleed over to here.
I always enjoy your posts.
Please keep them coming.
Some people need to learn to lighten up and enjoy the posts and not feel like this is American Idol and their name is Simon. :roll:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

.45, scientificangler, and Grandpa D:
Thanks guys, I needed that.   I was beginning to think that, maybe I had done something wrong or in bad taste. I am somewhat embarrassed that I'm still feel the need of pier support after 75 yrs. but "das how's are" as grandma used to say.  I'm thinking of registering for UTOF forum just to see if they would be as bad as folks are sayin. But, that wouldn't be in good taste would it? Naaaaw, don't think I'll be that "?". Thanks again guys.
P.S. Warm water bases, etc. will start in about a month.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Great looking fish! Those are the kinds of fish that keep me fishing.

On a side note, one good way to estimate fish length with a fly rod is that the cork grip on most fly rods is about 7". 

As for Utah on the fly, I would agree that many of those folks are just waiting to show everyone how witty they are with their snide comments. It is nice that this forum lacks that attitude for the most part.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am now considering one of those tape measures. 
After all fishermen are not known for their honesty. 8)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Pez Gallo,
Good suggestion. I used to have it marked on my fly rod as to various lengths but I chomped it in the truck shell back window when it came down on it so I'm using an old beat up one, It was a nice rod too. :evil: Oh well, such is life. By the way, I ran out and measured, you're exactly right, it's 7 in.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I had one more thought on this topic while driving home this morning in my sleep deprived state - the last two times I've fished the Weber I've only seen one other fisherman. I'm done there, that's way too crowded for me :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
Is the rod under warranty?
Some rod makers, like Saint Croix offer an unconditional warranty. No questions asked.
I hope that yours has one.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D ,
Thanks for the suggestion, think I'm out of luck. It was a 4 piece (for traveling), W.W. Grigg co, graphite, that I have no receipts, paper work on. Probably didn't cost much, bought it for airplane travel but seemed to work good. Fathers day will be coming around in a while, maybe I'll treat myself.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfisher, dangerfowl, pintail... get a friggin life. You guys are so **** lame with that ****. If his dog (which probably handles fish a lot more delicately than you clowns) had killed the fish, at least Leaky would have taken it home and eaten it... you guys probably would have tossed the fish because it had dog bites in it. You guys are whats wrong with forums like this... doesn't matter what some people say or how they say it, folks like you have to come along and rain on the parade. Why don't you do all of us a favor and get lost..... in a secret spot you'd have a hard time finding your way back from. :? Nobody gives a **** what you think about Leakys good day out anyway and I guarantee you sure as hell aren't going to change the way the man has been doing things... and doing it right for so long. He's probably one of our oldest members and I bet he could still outfish or outhike any of you punks. Nobody else cares whether he exaggerates the size of his fish and if his net (which, Leaky, isn't that far in the background) is 24 inches... he's pretty close to spot on I'd say, so what is your beef? That he's catching more and bigger fish than you and that his dog chases the fish once in a while? I'm sure you don't ever spook fish with your stomping around through the river though right?? Maybe its because you wave your little fairy wand and walk on water right?? It appears you think you do anyway. :roll: Good grief.... Leaky, you just keep on catchin, keep on letting Sparky fetch em up and if he kills one (I dont think thats ever happened has it?) then you know you'll have to eat it. Hey... didn't he save your butt from a charged up rutting bull moose one year out on the club? Dang... sounds like you're going to have to report that as well... you know, since he's such a vicious dog and is harassing wildlife. Just kidding Leaky.... I think you should keep a fish every time out and let Sparky carry it home, just because folks give you such a hard time about something that really isn't hurting anything at all... if they could see past their own "perfection" enough to see that. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish there leaky. keep on catching those big ones.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Eff um leaky, I say post away, I enjoy your reports.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Eff um leaky, I say post away, I enjoy your reports.


+1, ignore the clowns and hopefully they will go away.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys,
Just for the record deadicated1 and I have exchanged pm's and are "cool" now. Seems like a responsible fisherman and a good guy. Keep up the good work deadicated.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, there goes River Rat on another one of his lame power trips! What are you stupid? If you go back and read my post i didn't say one thing about about his dog in the river. You sure got me on that one! I said something about the size of the fish you "Clown." If you want to talk about his dog i had a personal front row seat watching his dog tear up our hole that we were fishing in. We had put down our fly rods and walked up to the highway to help a guy fix his blown tire. By the time we had finished helping the guy, leaky and the sparkinator were in our hole. I never posted anything about what i thought of his dog tearing up the river and chasing fish around. We just gathered our stuff and left them be. I don't have beef at all with Leaky just with you. You are the one that was tearing people apart last year on the waterfowl section. If it was anyone else but one of your friends you would have been calling the fish and game on every little thing they do wrong. Keep on saying what you want about the number game you clown. If you want numbers i just looked at my Iphoto and looks like i fished the Weber 9 times in march and a friend and I have caught close to 350 fish in those times. Call my bluff i have pictures to back them up. If you want I would love to meet up and i will show them to you. Including pictures of fish that have bite marks and gashes in them that were caught right above where sparky was chasing fish. Great post though River Rat, you clown!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| Grab a cold one boys and girls this could get fun. 

Children, the word of the day is "Clown"! _(O)_ 

Pintail, RR77 was defending a friend and like the rest of us are getting tired of the snobbishness of some people, I am not saying that is you since his post was not just directed at you, but several others. If leaky's dog is truly causing all the problems you are mentioning, then I see that as an issue, but I would be surprised if it was really the case.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

jahan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Eff um leaky, I say post away, I enjoy your reports.
> ...


I agree..Post away...Also you should treat yourself to a Sage Z-Axis for fathers day then if you break it you wont feel as angry because it's only $700 -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

jahan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Eff um leaky, I say post away, I enjoy your reports.
> ...


+1 By all means, POST AWAY! I was just laughing at the fact that people seem completely baffled and dumbfounded that their fishing holes are now crowded after yaking on the internet about it.

Im sure leakys a nice guy and he loves his dog, but how many of you really want to see someones dog running through the river while your fishing? My dog goes hunting, hiking, running,....ect. But until he learns to stay on the bank while i'm fishing he stays home.

RR77, why is it always "Harrasing wildlife, rallyiing birds, unethical hunting/fishing, ect" until it is one of your friends? Then it's "he's the oldest member and could out fish all of you" and 
"nobody cares what you say" WWWAAAAAHHHHHHH. But thanks for jumping in anyways mom.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know nothing about me apparently bud.... if it was me, I'd have thrown a stick for the **** dog, not reported him. :lol: Sorry Jahan, just couldn't use the word clown again but you're right about the snobbery... its ridiculous. And Pintail, I did address the size of the fish.... but in your haste to use the word clown in your rebuttal, you must have zoomed right by it. If his net is 24 inches and you're questioning his measuring ability based on the fish vs that net... it appears you were questioning him just to be a jerk and jump on the "lets all question Leaky's ethics" band wagon, not because your "concern" was legit. I've fished with Leaky all over the place and never once had a problem with Sparky messing up my fishing, rivers or not. Perhaps the catching is your issue, not the dog at all. :roll: Doesn't surprise me that your friend is thrown into that 350 fish claim with you. How many of those were browns as opposed to whitefish (something you can catch on every drift if you know what you're doing.... and yes, I've seen Leaky do it with the dog right next to him) :roll: . You call that thing in your picture a fish? Minnows don't count.... and you're positive that is a dog bite? Couldn't possibly have been caused by anything but a dogs tooth right? Was it dripping with rabid, fish killing dog saliva?? You better get yourself in for a series of shots if that was the case... It was the case wasn't it? I mean you're the bugchucking expert... I expect a 350 fish expert like yourself to know everything conclusively.... you have proof to back it up right? :roll: Chew on this goofball..... Why is it that even with Sparky, in your own words "tearing up the river and chasing fish around", Leaky is still pulling hogs out of PUBLIC sections of the Weber while you sit and brag about your 350 rats you seem to think you're all sorts of studly for catching? What is the matter with you that you can't duplicate his success if he's apparently handicapping himself and everyone else on the river by taking his best friend out with him? 

I think rather than questioning the one guy on the forum who posts up lots and lots and lots of pictures of the big fish he's pulling out of public sections of very NON SECRET lakes and rivers.... you get out and try catching some decent fish yourself.... because if that picture you posted is representative of your "good fish" then you're suckin it up man and my old pal Leaky is taking you to school, 350 fish or not. :lol: Jahan... pass a beer to this guy.. he's burning up in his own 350 fish greatness.

Dangerfowl.... if I thought he was doing something wrong, I'd question him about it, just like he does to me when he thinks I've done something wrong. It has nothing to do with him being a friend of mine or not because I would and have called BS on folks getting grief for no apparent reason other than somebody doesn't like the way they do things. No, I'm not surprised its three fly fishermen that are calling him out for accuracy in fishing measurement, letting his dog try to grab a fish, how he fishes, how he was holding his mouth wrong or whatever else you guys could possibly find wrong with his trip, instead of just saying, Hey, nice fish man, and leaving it at that, or even just keep your mouth shut if you don't like that his dog catches fish. Must have missed in another report, mine I think, where he said that Sparky re-caught four whitefish and he took them all home. Is that ok since they were lowly whitefish? Couldn't possibly do that and walk away could you?? Nope... had to take every opportunity to take a shot at the guy because of some piddly little detail instead of just appreciating that.... I'll be goddamned, that old dude catches the hell out of some nice fish. You ought to try it... its very therapeutic.... especially if you're a really uptight judgemental fisherman. 8) Oh... and I can't be your mom.... otherwise I'd have taught you a little respect for your elders.... son. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How 'bout we lock this up....we've kind of lost sight of a fine fishing report...

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> How 'bout we lock this up....we've kind of lost sight of a fine fishing report...
> 
> Any suggestions ?


Sure, I've said my piece. Shame it went this way but those comments were crap .45.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I understand....

I just wish Leaky would get that damned dog a snorkel and a fishing license...


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey look another great informative post by River Rat!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oops.......

I hit the wrong button.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

